# Wood Firmwares v1.45



## Another World (Feb 26, 2012)

A Hero Quest, through Dugeons and Dragons, armed with a War Hammer, our Mage Knight attacks the Dark Tower fighting Lost Battles against Justified Ancients on a Holy Hack to be a victorious Shieldbearer. May he be blessed by the Goblin himself!



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> minor fix in homebrew softreset.
> devkitpro 'Exit to Menu Protocol' support. (http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Homebrew_Menu)
> associations support added. you can associate any file type (except nds&gba) to any homebrew application. launched file passed to application as argv[1] params. i know two applications that support this: nesDS and Iku reader. associations settings stored in /__rpg/associations.ini file.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.45 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.45 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.45 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 26, 2012)

I expected the devil survivor 2 fix within a couple of days, but that's fast to have it now, n1 YWG


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG THAAAAAAAAANNNNKKKKKKKKK AAAAAAA LLLLLOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT MY HERO WOOD YELLOW GOBLIM !!! SUCESS IN YOUR LIFE EVER !!!! AMEM


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2012)

Added this line to one of my homebrew programs:

```
if(key & KEY_START)return 'ywg';
```

Returns back to Wood OS beautifully, thanks Goblin. This is awesome.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 27, 2012)

Very fast fix, and with a nice update. Thank ya, ywg.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet people are going to like that soft-reset feature in the homebrews that support it.


----------



## ywg (Feb 27, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Added this line to one of my homebrew programs:
> 
> ```
> if(key & KEY_START)return 'ywg';
> ```


if you use libfat, safer code:

```
if(key & KEY_START)
{
fatUnmount("fat:");
return 'ywg';
}
```


----------



## Another World (Feb 27, 2012)

remember when wood was first released, how jam packed the release thread was? everyone was so amazed that new life had been given to their aging r4 kits. now it seems like either gamers expect the release or they have moved on and no longer care. it makes it seem that the ds has no life left in it, when there are still tons of homebrew projects that could be updated, fixed, finalized, debugged, or started for the ds. it isn't likely that the 3ds/vita are going to be hacked anytime soon (although.. you never know). i just hope that players don't stray to far away from their ds and that they remember to give thanks when its due! =)

-another world


----------



## ChaosBoi (Feb 27, 2012)

Huh. Didn't even know that Devil Survivor 2 was leaked  . *starts searching* Oh, and thanks again as always for the update, YWG  .


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks ywg for the update.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 27, 2012)

Add my thanks to the list! 

YWG is awesome!


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 27, 2012)

ChaosBoi said:


> Huh. Didn't even know that Devil Survivor 2 was leaked  . *starts searching* Oh, and thanks again as always for the update, YWG  .


Neither did I... But I lost my original R4, so I'll have to postpone DS2 until I find it   Or until RetroGF releases his update for my other cart 
Anyways, a thousand thanks to YWG indeed 
~cheers.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2012)

i still love wood for its work and dedication put into it and as AW said, it revived the r4 in the best way possible

ywg u have been doing a great job all these years (i used "have been doing" and not "have done" bcz its not the end yet) and hope to see u like this in case the 3ds is hacked and ur needed again


----------



## tranfeer (Feb 27, 2012)

wood r4i for r4i gold(r4ids.cn) is also released.
You can download it here:
http://filetrip.net/f27264-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-%28R4iDS%29-1-45.html
or 
the official website: www.r4ids.cn


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

@*Another World*
*when you release the R4i Gold version*

*you might want to upload the full version rather than just the update*

*if you only put the files that you get off filetrip onto flashcard it does not pass the loading screen*


----------



## Shiro09 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job YWG, looking for Devil Survivor now


----------



## OSpencerO (Feb 27, 2012)

*Yellow Wood Goblin, I truly appreciate all of the effort you've put into the Wood kernel.*

I almost exclusively keep my R4i Gold 3DS in my 3DS & original R4s in my DS & DS Lite because of the Wood kernel.

In my opinion *Wood is the best kernel ever made **PERIOD*.



Spencer


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 27, 2012)

Association support is friggin awesome

Keep up the good work!


----------



## eosia (Feb 27, 2012)

Is wood r4 open source ?
i would like to make it for dstt too


----------



## KevFan (Feb 27, 2012)

Awesome update as usual , thanks YWG


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> @*Another World*
> *when you release the R4i Gold version*
> 
> *you might want to upload the full version rather than just the update*
> ...


Glad to know it's not just me then.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > @*Another World*
> ...



lol just go to the main site

ftp://r4idsdown:[email protected]/Wood_R4iGold_V1.45.rar

works fine as it gives full release


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Another World (Feb 27, 2012)

you can use hb menu to run ds doom pwads from an .argv file. i'm tempted to try it now with wood! =)



Pong20302000 said:


> you might want to upload the full version rather than just the update


the r4i gold version comes from the .cn team, neither myself or ywg has anything to do with that release. i just get the r4, r4idsn, and rpg versions.



eosia said:


> Is wood r4 open source ?
> i would like to make it for dstt too


many flash kit teams were using the sources (cough, cyclods), and some homebrew devs were porting the code to other flash kits and also not releasing their sources. after that ywg closed his sources.

-another world


----------



## .Darky (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this, YWG.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Feb 28, 2012)

ARGH? WHAT? Devil Survivor 2 came out? Time for me to find it...

EDIT: Found it.

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE 

Playing it now!

Love you! BYEGOTTAWIN


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, YWG.  Rest assured your hard work is, and always will be appreciated by the community.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, Yellow Wood Goblin! Your dedication to your firmware is second to none!! I greatly appreciate your efforts and consider my R4i Gold 3DS my best card due to your firmware. My first recommendation to anyone on this forum is the R4i Gold 3DS, also due to your firmware. A+++ brah


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for this awesome release .


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 29, 2012)

OSpencerO said:


> *Yellow Wood Goblin, I truly appreciate all of the effort you've put into the Wood kernel.*
> 
> I almost exclusively keep my R4i Gold 3DS in my 3DS & original R4s in my DS & DS Lite because of the Wood kernel.
> 
> ...


Totally agree!!!!!!!

Many, many thanks for your creation YWG!!!!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for breathing new life into my first generation R4, wood.

Keep up the awesome work


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work again. Thanks YWG.


----------



## LinkinGoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Goblin!


----------



## lostdwarf (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been away from the scene for a long time now but want a HB card again to play colors! and check out the new HB and use chatrooms etc...

my problem is this:

I updated my DSi to the latest firmware a few months ago to use the 3DS transfer tool...
Can I get any HB cards to work now?  If so, what ones and what firmware do I use? 
or have I screwed myself over?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Mar 18, 2012)

Yellow Goblin !! We need your help again !! The Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition not work in Wood 1.45 and I'm wait for the new version 1.46 all the day , please my hero goblin save me and others R4 users !


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Mar 18, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> I have been away from the scene for a long time now but want a HB card again to play colors! and check out the new HB and use chatrooms etc...
> my problem is this:
> I updated my DSi to the latest firmware a few months ago to use the 3DS transfer tool...
> Could I get any HB cards to work now?  If so, which ones? Which firmware will I need?


You have many choices: Acekard 2i, R4i Gold 3DS (must say r4ids.cn on front sticker, along the bottom edge), or a Supercard DSTwo (capable of playing DS and GBA games).

For Acekard 2i, go here and just let them know it needs to be compatible with v1.4.3 firmware, which it should be already. Newest kernel is AKAIO 1.8.9z
For R4i Gold 3DS, go here and get one of the best, newest, and easiest cards officially supported by the Wood kernel. Newest kernel is Wood v1.45
For Supercard DSTwo, click this. Newest kernel is EOS v1.11 (this is a more complicated flash card)
All three are compatible with your current official Nintendo firmware. 

By the way, firmware is different from kernel. You said "which firmware will I need?" Should have been which kernel will I need? Look up the definition of both for further clarification.


----------



## lostdwarf (Mar 19, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > I have been away from the scene for a long time now but want a HB card again to play colors! and check out the new HB and use chatrooms etc...
> ...



That is brilliant.  Thank you very much for the reply.  I thought I was doomed having updated.
I think I am going to purchase a Supercard ds2... only not sure where to find one, not on ebay or amazon... stumped(do I get them from Gamestation or something? surely not...)


----------

